# Looking For Information On An Old Mechanical Midland Watch



## Stoo14 (Sep 26, 2011)

hi, looking for some assistance, if possible, for a mechanical Midland Watch i have. Very little info online about the Midland Watch Co so any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks. pic below.

http://www.flickr.co...in/photostream/


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow that's a beauty

Midland in enigmatic, I have seen several similar posts on other fora over the years asking for information on Midland but without any joy.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm with JoT on this, that piece ticks a lot of deco boxes, I've wondered if "Midland" could be another "West End Watch Company" type of product - - that is, made with a British name for the export market largely?

Who knows ?

Anyone ?


----------



## Stoo14 (Sep 26, 2011)

cheers folks. appreciated.


----------



## Stoo14 (Sep 26, 2011)

dont know why i didn't do it sooner, opened up the case and it says "Benrus Watch Co" on the inside. googled and found this, which looks almost exactly the same as mine. http://www.pensandwatches.com/benrus_watches.html


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Stoo14 said:


> dont know why i didn't do it sooner, opened up the case and it says "Benrus Watch Co" on the inside. googled and found this, which looks almost exactly the same as mine. http://www.pensandwatches.com/benrus_watches.html


Well you see, that starts to explain things a tad, Benrus (in common with many other US and UK makers) would import movements from Swissyland and fit them to locally supplied cases. This was a "device" to save on import duties as the movements could be classed as spare parts and thus carry a lower rate of Customs Duty than complete watches, depending on the regulations of the importing country. Swiss watches were regarded as "luxury goods" by some countries, and taxed accordingly. :lol:

My guess is that "Midland" would have been doing exactly this, either as what we call a "sub-brand" (part of Benrus) or buying movements from Benrus and casing them up locally wherever they were based :yes:

A look on fleabay with a search for "Benrus watches" wil usually turn up a few as well.


----------

